# Great place for Oil In Michigan - Well Great Prices



## Greenman (Nov 19, 2008)

I have yet to Order from them However I have foud a supplier of Oil's in Michigan that so far has the best prices for bulk oils.

The company of American Specialty Oil Company LLC
Their Phone number is (734) 522-6333 :EDIT: Changed to the Number i used - Not toll free 

They are very helpful on the phone and once I shart doing larger batches I will order a number of oils from there. They will fax a price list for their oils, they do not have every thing but what they do have is well priced.

From the current price list I have here are some of the prices

50 pounds of Palm oil is 55.60 or .069 per ounce
50 pounds of Coconut Oil is 55.25 or .069 per ounce
35 pounds or RBO is 42.00 or .075 per ounce

They also have Castor oil 50 pound bags of lye and some of the more common oils.

Will update with qualities once I order from them. 

Do not know shipping charges as I live close enought to drive and pick up (about 35 min away)


----------



## Diane1361 (Nov 23, 2008)

*GREAT Prices for oil in Michigan*

Hi,

I was wondering where in Michigan this company is located,
I would be interested in knowing which oils they carry as
well as where they are.

Thanks,
Diane


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2008)

Odd, in the online reverse phone number directories that phone number comes up as Circle J Rollofs in Montgomery AL - so maybe it's a really new company and the directories still have an old user assigned that number???

Also, the company name shows up as an *oil and gas exploration service* company in Livonia MI

I looked because I"m interested myself.


----------



## Greenman (Nov 23, 2008)

I just changed the Phone number above

The Header on th esheet they faxed to me Reads

*American Specialty Oil Company LLC*
34115 INDUSTRIAL RD  LIVONIA  MI  48150
(734)522-6333  fax (734)522-6386
(800) 962-2424
SOAPMAKERS DIVISION
PRICE LIST

(Not gonna list all prices here) the list I have has 19 different Oils on it most are common oils but they do have Castor, Palm, Palm Kernal, RBO, Tallow, LArd. CO76, CO92, and others.

Sorry I had the number above wrong


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2008)

ooooh ok thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 24, 2008)

this will be most helpful thank you Diane


----------



## rszuba (Jan 9, 2009)

i just ordered from there not to long ago, didn't know they existed,but stumbled upon them online-phone directory.

they do have great prices. it was cash only purchase. it is great to not pay for shipping. 

bummed because i used to live in westland,(hop,skip and jump away) but we moved to brighton- don't get into town that much anymore.
renee


----------



## Diane1361 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have called them twice and asked them to fax me a price list. But haven't received one yet. Could you share with us the prices they charge for their soapmaking oils?


----------

